# Blue Card



## gjshabani (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello my friends

I'm from Serbia, actually working in Bavaria/Würzburg.
I've applied for Blue Card here in Würzburg on 9.June.2016 but I don't have any response yet.

I need your help for these issues .

1.Please can you tell me how long is going to take the first feedback, because I've written some emails but no response too ? 
2.In Belgrade we've applied together with my wife for visa.
I've applied for work-visa and my wife applied for family reunion, I took the visa and now I 've applied for Blue Card here in Germany but there is no response for my wife from German embassy in Belgrade.
So I want to know how this is going to work, does she must apply for Blue Card in Germany ?

3.The last one my wife was here with me as tourist and now we've baby born in Würzburg, but the problem is how my baby is going to stay here in Germany, where he must apply for BlueCard ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

If you 're actually in WÜ why don 't you go to Ausländerbehörde in Rückermainstrasse 2 ( Rathaus ) ?
Only there you can get help..

Hope you know about requirements for it...


----------



## gjshabani (Jul 27, 2016)

I was there but they told me that request is still processing, but my concern is that actually I'm here in Würzburg without any specific resident status, and I'm afraid what the Police will say to me if they are going to ask me for Passport or any identity documents.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

gjshabani said:


> I was there but they told me that request is still processing, but my concern is that actually I'm here in Würzburg without any specific resident status, and I'm afraid what the Police will say to me if they are going to ask me for Passport or any identity documents.


Didn't you get a document stating that you have an ongoing application?


----------



## gjshabani (Jul 27, 2016)

Unfortunately no they didn't gave me any document that even I've applied for the Blue Card.
Only one thing I've the payment receipt, I've payed 100 Euro for the application.

So It's going to irritate me how they are treating such application.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

gjshabani said:


> Unfortunately no they didn't gave me any document that even I've applied for the Blue Card.
> Only one thing I've the payment receipt, I've payed 100 Euro for the application.
> 
> So It's going to irritate me how they are treating such application.


Wondering..you can 't stay without any ID and /or Visa in Germany, so you should push in Ausländerbehörde for a solid paper.
"Acquisition of Blue Card has the following requirements. The applicant must have a work contract or binding job offer with a salary of at least 1.5 times the average gross annual salary paid in the Member State. A Blue Card acquirer must present a valid travel document (and in specific cases a valid residence permit or a national long-term visa) and documents proving the relevant higher professional qualification"

Restrictions in case of Blue Card may have other reasons..
http://www.thenewfederalist.eu/juuso-jarviniemi-20150503

Question: are you a top qualified and do you earn min. € 38.700 / 49.600 ??
If not you only can apply for specific visa..


----------



## gjshabani (Jul 27, 2016)

Dear Tellus

I had national visa which was valid for 90 days but, now this visa expired , they told me you don't need additional visa while BlueCard is in processing mode.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Ouch..for me it sounds that you 're in serious trouble now..
Visa expired, Blue Card far away...

just found a text of AHK Auslandshandelskammer ( Foreign Trade Chamber )
that means that Blue Card has to apply in home state before entry in Germany..here is your problem.
http://bosnien.ahk.de/fileadmin/ahk_bosnien/Dokumente/BLAUE_KARTE_EU_DEUTSCHLAND.pdf

But again..do you get any Certs of University, are you high qualified, did you speak with Arbeitsagentur, do you earn a min. salary for high potentials ??
Did you ask your employer for assistance ??
Arbeitsagentur must decide if you can get the Blue Card


----------



## gjshabani (Jul 27, 2016)

Seems to be different procedure for different country.
Yes my HR guy is helping me for these issues, and he is in "charge" for my status because we've agreed to start the work but he will help me in that issue, because I don't know to speak German, so he is doing everything for me.

But there are some mismatches between the Blue Card and the National Visa,
I'm really in trouble , my wife was here as tourist for 3 months and now she is back in my home country because she can't stay more than 3 month in Germany.

I've to wait HR because he is on vacation so from the next week he is here and we've to make pressure to clarify that.

I'm little bite confused because if you go in make-it-in-germany it's an online site where you can find these information, you really will have clear right information but the worst thing is that when you prepare the documents and start the application immediately they will say "don't look what the portals says , it's just marketing "
f.....



I'm totally lost "inGermany"


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

AFAIK the site is an official site of German Government, so not only marketing.
There `s a link to further info of BA https://www.arbeitsagentur.de/web/w...dstbai799567.pdf?_ba.sid=L6019022DSTBAI799751

But I think it 's serious need for a quick talk with BA for you..


----------

